# What is this?



## inkjunkie (Jun 14, 2021)

Shows up on all 4 of my camera bodies that I use. Not lens specific either. Will show up on 2-3 images back to back then will not be seen for thousands of images. Always in the same spot. 





 Neither image is cropped so it appears to be "mobile". But it is always on the right side of the image. I pretty much shoot wide at f/2.8 so it is not to much of a problem but I would like to not see it anymore...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 14, 2021)

That's an intriguing problem.

A guess: it's a very bright point source of light in the background being rendered way out of focus. It seems to be in exactly the same place relative to the tree on the horizon. In other words, it's in the same place in the scene, but not the image.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2021)

It could also be a ‘dust bunny’. On your sensor. Unless statice electricity firmly attached it to the sensor, it could wander around between shots. How often do you clean your sensor?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 15, 2021)

clee01l said:


> It could also be a ‘dust bunny’. On your sensor. Unless statice electricity firmly attached it to the sensor, it could wander around between shots. How often do you clean your sensor?


Brain Cramp...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 15, 2021)

Hal P Anderson said:


> That's an intriguing problem.
> 
> A guess: it's a very bright point source of light in the background being rendered way out of focus. It seems to be in exactly the same place relative to the tree on the horizon. In other words, it's in the same place in the scene, but not the image.


Hmmm....when I get a chance I will scroll thru my images to look for it again...


clee01l said:


> It could also be a ‘dust bunny’. On your sensor. Unless statice electricity firmly attached it to the sensor, it could wander around between shots. How often do you clean your sensor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not frequently enough. I am a CPS member and normally just send the bodies to Canon. But that needed to change as every time I went shooting, I shoot at a drag strip and motocross track, I would get boogers. I bought the necessary supplies and am cleaning them myself. Never mind the fact that the last body I got back from Canon...well...the sensor chamber looked like they forgot to clean it..


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2021)

inkjunkie said:


> Not frequently enough. I am a CPS member and normally just send the bodies to Canon. But that needed to change as every time I went shooting,


In the environment such as the dirt track, I would not change lenses.   At one point I carried two cameras,  One with a telephoto and the other with a macro lens for shooting nature.  Now I only have a single Z7.  (no mirror).  I only change lenses in a quiet indoor setting and keep the body pointing down when it does not have a lens mounted.  In the year plus that I have had the Z7, I have not cleaned the sensor but I am over due.  Usually I remove dust in post when it is annoyingly apparent.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 15, 2021)

If it were a dust bunny, it would be in the same place in the image, and it isn't. (You say neither image is cropped.) Dust bunnies aren't light coloured or that large, either. They also don't show up with a large aperture, which you evidently shot with. Those aren't dust spots.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 15, 2021)

Hal P Anderson said:


> If it were a dust bunny, it would be in the same place in the image, and it isn't. (You say neither image is cropped.) Dust bunnies aren't light coloured or that large, either. They also don't show up with a large aperture, which you evidently shot with. Those aren't dust spots.



Static charges usually cause dust to anneal to the sensor and you see them in one spot only. A proper sensor cleaning is possibly the only means to remove them. However there are some airborne dust that can float around inside the sensor chamber. The will do this until static charges stick them to the sensor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkjunkie (Jun 15, 2021)

Thing is...I am finding the same thing in images from all 4 of my bodies....which makes me question it being any sort of goop floating around the chamber. Once I get all of my bodies clean I will be marrying a lens to each body. I have a pair of tall bags for the 300 & 400 and my back pack will hold a body with the 70-200 and a body with either my 50 (love that f/1.4) or a 24-70. I am one of those guys that usually hauls all of my gear with me when I go to a track. This past weekend I only bought 2 FF bodies, one with my 85mm f/1.5 and the other had my 70-200. Really missed having my other lenses.....so much for being a minimalist


----------



## John Little (Jun 16, 2021)

It would have been a courtesy to people reading your initial post to have said what "this" is.  That is, a title or a brief text saying "What are these weird spots on the right side of the images?" I didn't even see the spots when I looked at the photos, but TBH I figured that, if you couldn't bother to spell it out, why should I bother to figure what "this" was. Others are obviously more charitable or perceptive than I am.


----------



## tspear (Jun 16, 2021)

John Little said:


> It would have been a courtesy to people reading your initial post to have said what "this" is. That is, a title or a brief text saying "What are these weird spots on the right side of the images?" I didn't even see the spots when I looked at the photos, but TBH I figured that, if you couldn't bother to spell it out, why should I bother to figure what "this" was. Others are obviously more charitable or perceptive than I am.


Not at all, my use of the English language is not sufficient to notice such subtle changes. Instead, my lack of English skill allowed me to examine the images without preconceived notions and quicky found both spots. Having agreed with @Hal P Anderson there was not much else to state. Unless I wanted to pontificate upon it.

Tim

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 7, 2021)

John Little said:


> It would have been a courtesy to people reading your initial post to have said what "this" is.  That is, a title or a brief text saying "What are these weird spots on the right side of the images?" I didn't even see the spots when I looked at the photos, but TBH I figured that, if you couldn't bother to spell it out, why should I bother to figure what "this" was. Others are obviously more charitable or perceptive than I am.


Thought it was pretty obvious...once you actually looked at the images...There is a picture of a dirt bike with what looks to be cauliflower in the bokeh...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jul 7, 2021)

A friend sent a couple of my of my images to a family member in Germany that is a certified Canon repairmen. His first thought was that I have a hot spot on the sensor. When I mentioned that they were present on all of my bodies he suggested, being that I am a CPS member, that I contact them. I emailed them an image, explained to them that it was present on all 4 bodies. The person that I was emailing suggested I send a body in to have them look at it...and that I include on the CPS form the case number from the email. Camera came back from Canon, have not taken it out of the box yet. But being that I did not have to pay for a repair I am guessing he found nothing.


----------



## tspear (Jul 7, 2021)

Let's try and reduce the possible variables.
You already stated that it happens with all four camera bodies.
Before going further, that leaves two large variables with multiple sub aspects.
First is, do you always use the same lens? basically is the issue confined to a specific or group of lenses?
Second is it environmental. Do you always take photos from the same place? Does it happen at other tracks, or other turns?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 7, 2021)

Is it there if you view a raw file in Canon's DPP (or whatever it's now called)?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 8, 2021)

Do you sync settings between images? I have seen somehing similar a few times. Each time it turned out that this was a small adjustment brush correction, that was synced between these images. For example a catchlight that was pained in an eye in a portret, and now inadvertently synced to a totally different image because the photographer forgot all about that correction.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 8, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> a small adjustment brush correction, that was synced between these images.


That's the kind of thing I am guessing too. Maybe it's in a Develop preset or (long shot) saved as the camera default. But we need to clarify if it's in the image or a LR thing.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 8, 2021)

johnbeardy said:


> That's the kind of thing I am guessing too. Maybe it's in a Develop preset or (long shot) saved as the camera default. But we need to clarify if it's in the image or a LR thing.


A brush can normally not be saved as a preset (unless you use a plugin from John R Ellis), so that is less likely. But you can sync it and that would also explain why it does not show up on all images, just a few.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 8, 2021)

That was behind my saying "long shot".


----------

